# Crazy European Split-board



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

pretty sick looking, looks good as ski's, i wonder about the performance of it as a board because of the 3 piece design


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The three piece splitboard has been around in Europe for a good number of years. I've never ridden one, but from what I've seen it performs just fine. The main reason the Euros came up with it was for all of the long tours that are available over there. A lot of those hut to hut trips are done by people with much narrower skis than a splitboard ski. In deep snow not much of a problem, but on serious side hills and such, it can be a huge problem. So taking the middle out made the ski around the same width as what most Radonee skiers were using. What I don't like is you still have that stupid stick on your back. In Europe you are most likely above tree line, so not a huge deal. In America you might be going through thick trees. That stick is going to catch on everything. That set up would be a nightmare at Berthoud or Wolf Creek Pass. I would imagine you'd be hating it in spots like Vermont too.


----------

